# Seat Memory Problems 2002 Maxima



## aknielson (Feb 1, 2007)

Seat Memory Problems 2002 Maxima

My automatic seat memory does not work for going forward and backward. 
However, it does work for seat height and incline. 

Also when I turn off the car it only moves back an inch where it used to move all the way back.

This started last night when a friend put a suit case behind my seat which stopped it from moving back all the way like it should. 

Moveing the seat with the adjustment controls does not seem to be an issue.

Any help would be appreciated.

thanks


----------

